# What can I do for this guy?



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

He has an old clawfoot tub with exposed valve and showerhead, and the tubspout looks something like this one









He fell off a roof and landed on his head and has a hard time doing a lot of things. He still needs the spout to fill the tub, but he would also like a spray attached to it somehow. These spouts look like they're made for something to attach to them the way they have 'barbs'. 

If not, the thread count is 27 - 3/4" Can't really find any kind of adapter with that size of thread, and don't really want to jerry rig something, but he doesn't want to go to the expense of putting a different valve in since his medical bills just went sky high.

Any ideas?

Thx in advance.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Alan said:


> He has an old clawfoot tub with exposed valve and showerhead, and the tubspout looks something like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Install a handheld shower on the shower riser. leave spout alone


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I agree with TM. That way he can still have the best of both worlds.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

I concur. Check out this example of a Rohl how they dont even have a shower riser, just a handheld. Rohl A1401LC-APC


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

He still needs the showerhead above so that his wife can shower. Cutting a diverter into the shower riser would be ridiculously costly since the whole thing is tied into the shower curtain hanger. That would include either A : Shortening the chromed shower riser, or B : Shortening all of the shower curtain hangers, all of which are chromed and threaded.

It would be nice to do this without Jerry rigging it.

Actually chromed is a mistake, it's polished brass.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I would cut and thread the polished brass. add a diverter of some type right above the shower connection to switch between the hand held and shower head.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

why not replace the faucet? there are many replacements with a hand shower or a shower ring. 
http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=claw+foot+tub+faucets


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Alan said:


> He still needs the showerhead above so that his wife can shower. Cutting a diverter into the shower riser would be ridiculously costly since the whole thing is tied into the shower curtain hanger. That would include either A : Shortening the chromed shower riser, or B : Shortening all of the shower curtain hangers, all of which are chromed and threaded.
> 
> It would be nice to do this without Jerry rigging it.
> 
> Actually chromed is a mistake, it's polished brass.


OK it looks like its DIY hour. 
1. Remove the existing showerhead
2. Instal a push/pull diverter on the shower riser pipe in the location the old showerhead was installed.
3. This diverter will give you two outlets. You will have one outlet for the showerhead and one outlet for a handheld shower.
4. If you dont want that option,the handheld shower usually comes with a bracket that will hold it in the original showerheads location or it can be detached for hand shower use.
5. If you dont understand the above instructions,refer them to a qualified repair plumber.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Alan said:


> He has an old clawfoot tub with exposed valve and showerhead, and the tubspout looks something like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The valve looks something like this one ... So this is not a photo of the valve on site. Therefore to assume that this tub in question even has a shower. A lot of leg tubs did not have piped showers. The barbs on the spout were to take a rubber hose with a funnel end and connect it to spout. The other end of the hose had a spray end (like a sprinkler can) on it. Very popular when leg tubs were the thing.
The hose was a 5 & 10 cent store item. Today maybe a dollar store item.

Here ...  http://www.activeforever.com/p-96-homz-economy-hand-held-portable-shower.aspx
*Note this link shows a rubber connector for a wall spout. This is not a funnel end connector to go over the barbs.*


----------



## Plumber Jeremy (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd take TM's approach.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> The valve looks something like this one ... So this is not a photo of the valve on site. Therefore to assume that this tub in question even has a shower. A lot of leg tubs did not have piped showers. The barbs on the spout were to take a rubber hose with a funnel end and connect it to spout. The other end of the hose had a spray end (like a sprinkler can) on it. Very popular when leg tubs were the thing.
> The hose was a 5 & 10 cent store item. Today maybe a dollar store item.
> 
> Here ...  http://www.activeforever.com/p-96-homz-economy-hand-held-portable-shower.aspx
> *Note this link shows a rubber connector for a wall spout. This is not a funnel end connector to go over the barbs.*


Cool info there, thanks. I'll try searching for funnel connector and see what I come up with.


----------

